# Anyone Here Have Eczema?



## CellyCell (Mar 17, 2007)

Just curious if anyone else "suffers" from this?

Have any daily routine to help control itchiness?

I never really looked up information about this until recently.

Most of my cousins from my dad side have this - and I noticed some of my students breaking out in huge body rashes too. As did I when I was younger, mainly around my leg - which cleared up over the years. But still are some scaring there.

Been rashing out on my hand for years now. Because I used to work at a place where I constantly had to wash dishes and over months of doing it, it aggravated my hand. Ugh. And the only cream that worked for me (don't remember the name but it had a green ring around it. currently, I own the one with the yellow ring) they won't give out no more because it was said to thin out the skin.

There be times where just certain parts of my body break out with a rash - hate it. And it's life-long til a cure comes out... sucky. It's not bad were it's noticeable or where I need steroid injections to clear it up. Just annoyances.


----------



## Aprill (Mar 17, 2007)

my daughter and my son have it. They itch all day long, but I have Elidel and cetaphil, and two baths a day makes it alot better. Steroid cream makes a 1000% difference


----------



## xkatiex (Mar 17, 2007)

Mine never seems to itch much but its there.. on my bottom part of my legs and a bit of my stomach.. I refuse to use steriod creams so I just tend to leave it alone and when it feels a bit dry I slap some natural stuff on it like coconut oil.


----------



## emily_3383 (Mar 17, 2007)

yeah i have a rash on my hand. Its not too bad it comes and go. I have a bad one on my stomach because im allergic to the button and belts on my pants. I get medication but it comes back because i need to find nickel free belts i guess. lol Ive been using vaseline lately because its simply dehydrated skin right now.


----------



## polaroidscene (Mar 18, 2007)

Hydrocortisone creme!!!!! I have it on my face and i just put the creme on my eczeme spots and it goes away in 2 - 3 days...it works reallly good


----------



## boinkysamm (Mar 18, 2007)

I DO! just altitle on my eyelids sometimes. i use hydrocortizone? i think thats how its spelled.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Mar 18, 2007)

oh yeah, i have it behind my elbows, behind my knees, sometimes around my eyes.... my butt...... it kinda shows up whenever it wants to.

it got really really bad when i went back home to visit cause the air was so dry.

i have it right now on my right eye area, so ive been putting vit. e oil on it and that usually makes it go away. for other stuff not on my face, i have a prescription cream.


----------



## nelly (Mar 18, 2007)

you could try this from plazan

they have had very good results

with there regenration gel.

Plazan Skin Care - Body Care Products - Regenerating Gel Plazanol

also testimonials from them

Plazan Natural Skin Care Products: Personal Testimonials


----------



## magosienne (Mar 18, 2007)

i do too sometimes, mostly on my arms and hands, it itches like hell. but my mom bought me a cream from Uriage and it works great.


----------



## patsluv (Mar 18, 2007)

My eczema is a very minor case and camellia oil has helped soothe it.


----------



## MissMudPie (Mar 18, 2007)

I have it behind my elbows, but I'm pretty sure it's caused by an allergic reaction to Nutrasweet.


----------



## kissmydress (Mar 18, 2007)

I had never experienced eczema in my life until just a few weeks ago. I got a flare up on both my hands and on the backs of my knees. Of course, I didn't know what to do, so I used a sugar scrub on both areas and then some lemon/vitamin e oil after that, and my knees cleared up quickly afterwards, but my hands stayed the same for about a week. It was pretty mild, but I still have no idea what caused it.


----------



## sallyann2007 (Mar 18, 2007)

I was reading this article on ecaema:

Cause Of Eczema - Why It Happens If You Have Dry Skin?

It says certains foods might cause or aggravate it.

My neice and nephew used to get eczema from cows milk when they were little.


----------



## girl_geek (Mar 18, 2007)

My husband has mild eczema which always gets worse in the winter and practically disappears in the summer. The first year he noticed it, it was pretty bad and the doctor gave him some prescription creams that cleared it up, though the doctor said he'd probably need the prescription every year since it is a chronic condition. However, ever since then he has just been using Cetaphil Moisturizing Cream (he slathers a ton of it at night), and that seems to be keeping it under the control! He hasn't used the prescriptions since that first winter a few years ago.


----------



## magosienne (Mar 18, 2007)

great article. i do have eczema when i have dry skin. i'm not complaining because mine is minor, my brother had a severe eczema as a baby, and still have some big patches on his arms and knees once in a while. in my mother's family having allergies is pretty common, so we know we have to deal with it.


----------



## bunnylover (Mar 19, 2007)

i suffer from eczema and devere dry skin. i always had flaky dry skin, but about 5 years ago my skin condition got really bad and had frequent eczema breakouts. my doctor prescribed steriod cream to stop my rashes.

as for preventions, i keep my body moisturized with: petroleum jelly or dermalogica's ultra rich body cream. nothing else seems to work for me.


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Mar 19, 2007)

I have eczema too, on my elbows (the outside where my elbow is, not the inside joint) that flares up when the seasons change. It gets all dry, bumpy, and annoying. I didn't know what it was til I went to the doc, and I was given a prescription steroid cream and it definitely works to get rid of the bumps and dry skin.


----------



## Marisol (Mar 19, 2007)

I hope this information helps.

Eczema is a condition that causes skin to become red, itchy, and dry. If you have eczema, you might notice that you are prone to getting itchy rashes - especially in places like where your elbows and knees bend or on your neck and face. The symptoms of eczema can vary from person to person. Though you can't cure eczema forever, there are things you can do to prevent it from flaring:

1. Stay away from things like harsh detergents, perfumed soaps, and heavily fragranced lotions that tend to irritate the skin and trigger eczema.

2. Because water tends to dry out the skin, take short, warm showers and baths. If you're going to have your hands in water for a long time (like when you're washing dishes or your car), try wearing gloves.

3. Soothe your skin with regular applications of moisturizer to prevent itching and dryness. Creams generally moisturize a bit better and last longer than lotions for most people. Creams work best if applied when the skin is slightly wet, like just after bathing.

4. Be careful what fabrics you wear. Cotton is good because it's breathable and soft. Try to stay away from materials like wool or spandex that may cause irritation or allergic reactions.

5. Keep stress in check. Because stress can lead to eczema flares, try activities like yoga or walking after a long day to keep your stress levels low.

6. If you wear makeup, look for brands that are free of dyes and fragrances that can aggravate eczema.


----------



## tinktink22 (Mar 19, 2007)

i think my best friend had it. his was pretty bad and one day littlerally he got meds and cream and it was gone. just like that. ofcourse when i asked him why he didnt do it before he said that he was just too lazy to do it.


----------



## SalJ (Mar 19, 2007)

I get it on my neck, it's so itchy!! Pure shea butter helps or mixed with some neem or emu oil.

I've cut right down on cow's milk now, I have soy milk on my cereal and it really has helped as well!!


----------



## Dhaina (Apr 4, 2007)

An article from Woman's World magazine.

.. " Already proven to be as effective as antidepressant drugs for mild to moderate depression, scientists have also discovered that St.John's-Wort has antibacterial qualities that reduces the red, scaly skin of eczema. Just be careful about going in the sun after taking the herb, because it increases photosensitivity. "


----------



## nelly (Apr 4, 2007)

thanks for the info D.


----------



## CellyCell (Apr 4, 2007)

I went into Riteaid last night with my sis.

They had a bunch of creams for eczema saying they won't itch.

Jesus christ did I start itching manically because of them.

The best creams to get are thick kinds, no liquid-y soft kinds because they have alcohol in it.

Hydricortizone may work - but a lot of the over the counters ones I've used make my itching worse. I forgot the one I use - but its a really thick cream.

Used it for years to minimize rashes - but I need something to stop itching and reduce previous scars.


----------



## magosienne (Apr 4, 2007)

i have small patches of eczema on one leg but it started itching everywhere, it's annoying.

i use two creams for eczema : one is from Uriage (Cu-Zn) and works great for me, and the other one is called diprosone. you need a prescription for it though because it contains corticoids. but it's sooo greasy, just as greasy as vaseline mixed with corticoids :rotfl:

OT : and we're in april, aka the return of the annoying allergies.


----------



## SalJ (Apr 4, 2007)

Apparently borage oil works wonders, just apply a little bit neat onto any scratchy areas.

I mixed some with some shea butter and it's definitely helped, but I'm going try it neat when I get some more.


----------



## Ricci (Apr 4, 2007)

They have this stuff not a cream clear liquid.. waty better then cream ask the doc or get them too


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 4, 2007)

I used to have it pretty badly when I was little. I was allergic to tomatoes and oranges (including orange flavouring, like in cordial). I had a prescription cream but also sorbolene cream, and vitamin E cream worked to stop the itchiness. Also, don't scratch it. The more you do, the more it itches


----------



## pinkbundles (Apr 4, 2007)

I've never had eczema until two years ago! I have it on my hands and it itches like crazy! The worst part is that it gets cracked and it hurts a lot. I use a prescribed cream and it does work, but it always comes back.


----------



## xmasheart (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi! I posted this on two other threads.

_My daughter had mild eczema and virgin coconut oil was the "medicine" we use. Everyday (unless we're rushing out to run errands), we apply VCO on her from head to toe about 20 minutes before her bath and we have her sit on her all-wood high chair so she doesn't grease the whole place up  and so far she's been eczema-free for a good year, her skin is soooo soft and her hair is starting to grow thicker (she was a baldy for a while...haha!)._

I should have been following her regimen but been too lazy. But you guys put me back on board...I have VCO on my hair &amp; scalp as I type. 

We tried VCO because we didn't want to give creams with steroids to our baby and any other chemicals for that matter so we tried the natural approach and it worked for us. No harm in trying. Of course, we still avoid all the usual stuff (allergenic foods, etc) and we keep her well-moisturized after every bath.

Good luck! Please let me know if you try VCO and it works out for you.


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 18, 2007)

im kinda stressed so ive been having flare ups. ugh


----------



## parcben (Jun 11, 2007)

I've had eczema on my hands for as long as I can remember so they now look like an old woman's hands. does anyone know someone in a similar situation?

I'm very conscous of them when I have to go into interviews and shake hands with new people.

any suggestions on what I can do to improve on the feel of my skin would be most appreciated, however I do understand that there is probably no chance of me getting rid of it now as I'm 24

Thanks in advance


----------



## magosienne (Jun 12, 2007)

yup, allergies tend to disappear or diminish when you grow up. in my case, my asthma turned into allergic rhinitis.


----------



## Sonia_K (Feb 21, 2008)

Bump!

My husband just recently got eczema (with mild psoriasis) on his hands and feet. His hands are extremely dry and cracked and eaisly bleed. He has gone to the doctor and they keep giving him steriod cream which doesn't help much. His hands and feet itch like crazy. He had tried many of the over-the-counter creams and lotions but nothing has made a difference.

Any suggestions? Does anybody know of a treatment that actually works?


----------



## Bellatone (Feb 15, 2013)

[SIZE=9pt]A friend of mine was recommended a product called Clearum, and I really like this product.  My 3 year old daughter has moderate eczema and during the winter months when it gets drier, her condition gets worse.  When I first received it, I used a tiny amount on her skin, and my daughter said it didnâ€™t sting on her face.  There was no odour, and it worked into her skin easily.  After 2 days, her redness disapperead, my daughter stopped scratching her face.  About a week later, she went to a birthday party, and she must have come in contact with something that caused her eczema to flare up again.  That evening, we applied Clearum again.  The next morning much of the redness had disapperard, and by day 2, most of it was gone.  We had a really great experience with Clearum, and we wouldnâ€™t hesitate to recommend this product to other parents.[/SIZE]


----------



## LisaF1163 (Feb 18, 2013)

I have eczema on my hands, and Dream Cream from Lush, while expensive, does the trick.

I've had weird little bouts of eczema on my eyelids from time to time, and the Mario Badescu Control Cream completely takes care of it.  I think it was someone here who told me that, actually!


----------



## morolayo (Mar 1, 2013)

Hi

Well i know this is a bit late.

But i too suffer from Eczema and it used to cover my whole hands, i mainly got it in the joints.

its something that your "supposed to grow out of " as you get older. which is somewhat true, anyways what creams

i found that really worked was 'Diprosalic' ask your Gp about it. But its the best and really helped me!


----------



## LisaF1163 (Mar 1, 2013)

Naah, I wouldn't say you "grow out of it" - I've only had it as an adult, so there ya go! Mine is mostly stress related.

Funny enough, I had an appointment with a new dermatologist the other day, and when I mentioned Dream Cream by Lush, she said she was familiar with it, and that it actually was a very good hand cream to use for eczema, and she said it was fine to keep using it if it was helping me, which it does.  She likes Cetaphil too, which is a great basic - I'm sure there's a lot out there that can help.


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 2, 2013)

My eczema is the worst on my hands.  I've been using Embryolisse cream on my hands (yes, I know it's supposed to be for your face, but it's the only cream/lotion/whatever that doesn't make it worse).  I also use a prescription cream called mometasone furoate and hydrocortisone cream.  The mometasone furoate cream smells awful, but it works really well - it's the one thing that actually reduces the redness.  I use the mometasone furoate &amp; hydrocortisone creams during flare ups and apply the Embryolisse cream throughout the day (usually 2-4 times a day - once in the morning before leaving for school, 1-2 times during the school day, and once at night, if necessary).  My kids have eczema too.  I give them an oatmeal bath every night and apply a prescription cream called triamcinolone acetonide after the bath.  I've tried just about every prescription and OTC eczema treatment, but the combination I use now seems to help.  I also changed my diet a bit - basically just eating healthy, limiting my dairy intake, and pretty much only drinking water.  I have to keep my allergies and stress levels under control.  If I don't it takes months for my hands to return to normal.

TL;DR - decrease stress, keep your allergies in check, drink more water, eat healthy, use a fragrance-free moisturizer.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Mar 2, 2013)

I started getting eczema really badly on my hands and chest when I turned 30....I had no idea what it was, but it wouldn't go away and was horribly itchy! I also started getting the rashes on my legs, really bad on the backs of my calves and on my thighs. I finally gave in and saw an allergy dr about it, and he said it was eczema. That was almost 2 years ago, and all I found to help was an oily ointment he had prescribed that I hated (Clobetasol Propionate)...because it didn't sink in fast and it got oily stuff all over anything I rubbed against....and it didn't really help all that well. I was in agony for the last 2 years with the itching until I went to using all Lush body products that are all natural. I regularly use their massage bars, and Shea Terra body cremes. And, I recently found *Neosporin Eczema Essentials Daily Moisturizing Cream (active ingredient: colloidal oatmeal)*. It says to restore healthier looking skin in 3 days, and it really works! It's expensive, at $11 to $15 for a 6oz tube, but it's the best stuff I have found so far that works well, and works fast! It's not oily, not smelly, sinks in well and leaves skin soft and hydrated. I had some really bad rough and itchy patches on the backs of both hands when I started using the cream, and within a week it was all cleared up. 

I don't know if it is significant, but I never had it until I moved to TX from TN. I moved to TX in summer of 2010, and first started getting the rashes the next January. It's also worse in the winter than in the summer.


----------



## ladybritt (Mar 2, 2013)

I have eczema and it started when I was in high school (I'm 23 now). I have seen countless derms and I always hated the steroid creams. I finally figured out mine is stress induced, so when I do get it I use Aveeno's calming lotion that has the cool feeling when you put it on. I love it! It feels so nice and is especially helps with raw skin if you've been scratching.


----------



## paralegalatl (Mar 9, 2013)

I have it on my arms, hands, feet, legs, back, stomach, chest...yeah, pretty much all over. My Dr. and I have come to the conclusion that it's a combination of stress and heredity. There are a few things that help me: Sarna lotion, Dermasil lotion and soap, and Weleda's Calendula baby line. I was once give an uber-expensive prescription for cream, and it worked on my chest. However, said cream can cause "darkening" on lighter skin...and guess what? Yup, I now have dark spots .


----------



## paralegalatl (Mar 9, 2013)

I have it on my arms, hands, feet, legs, back, stomach, chest...yeah, pretty much all over. My Dr. and I have come to the conclusion that it's a combination of stress and heredity. There are a few things that help me: Sarna lotion, Dermasil lotion and soap, and Weleda's Calendula baby line. I was once give an uber-expensive prescription for cream, and it worked on my chest. However, said cream can cause "darkening" on lighter skin...and guess what? Yup, I now have dark spots .


----------

